

GCHQ use of Prism was legal say UK MPs - RobAley
http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-23341597

======
ColinWright
Dup:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6056983](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6056983)

